# HELLLLLLLLP!!!!!!!!!! devastated Aborvitae!



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Oh man, I am usually chiming in responding to members queries in this particular forum but, now, I need some real proven methods of bringing back each of the four (4) specimen Arborvitae plantings, one pair on either side of the entrance to our estate driveway.

What can I use to: a) assist them in recovering from severe winter damage and chronic injury by crazy-*ss whitetail deer AND; b) stimulate some lush growth, over the course of the next 8-10 months?

Background: Back in Nov or Dec, we got 16" of the heaviest, wettest snow I've ever encountered ANYwhere (and I used to get around in my rolling stone days!  and we were floored to find these decade-old and and once statuesque pillars completely crushed by hundreds of pounds of wet snow!!!

Thankfully, I acted fast and used some old crime scene tape to tie each shrub back into its former tight, columnar and pillar shape. (When i untied the tape more than a month later, the shrubs' uprights had maintained their natural, monument-like shape!)

But, there was severe damage to all the thousands of once lush green growth and I was heartsick to be able to look right through the once lush shrubs, for the first time ever ... :-(

THEN! In what can only be declared as the "coup de gras" on these poor shrubs, our d*mn herd of whitetail deer decided to go-to-town on them every night for the last month, eating the remaining growth right down to the many trunks. (Deer never messed with these columns before but now, all four are COMPLETELY "GIRDLED" by these little four legged munching machines)

THEIR CURRENT STATUS IS WAYYYYYYY BEYOND "keep 'em irrigated and give them time" - I have got to put together a Plan of Action for saving these beauties ...

I am going to get some Hollytone and even some of those "evergreen fertilizer spikes" and really feed them well but,

Q - is anyone aware of any "evergreen fertilizer liquid sprays" I can sprays them with, to give them an extra boost in coming back to life ? (I.e., is there a "evergreen version" of MiracleGro?)

Q - is anyone aware of ANY "evergreen" PRODUCT out there, that I can use to give them an extra boost in coming back to life ?

I am also going to implement a program of fungicide / bactericide to stave off any infections (you can just look at these shrubs and see they have absolutely NO IMMUNE system, any longer) AND, right around the last frost I will also begun regular sprays with insecticides as, in their current weakened state, there is no doubt in my mind they are subceptible to all forms of pest invasion, as well as fungal and bacteria attacks ...

Man, everyone is upset about how bad they look; me, the wife, our friends the neighbors, heck, even the HOA!

Thanks in advance for any proven ideas on pulling off this rescue!!!!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Can get some when I get back down outta these mountains (72^F here today .... CRAZY weather)!!!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Here ya go ... :crying:


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Yikes! That's a lot of brown showing. I don't know what to say other than hopefully they'll flush out. I don't know that there's any miracle cure. Keep them fed, keep them watered, hope for the best. Sorry.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Nice browse line. Ouch. I mix a bucket of fert and humates and pour it around the base. It should be synthetic/dissolved in the water. They'll come back. The bigger problem is that deer will continue to do this if there isn't enough green in the woods to eat. Every winter I deal with this problem. Consider spraying repellent on all the trees or replace them with plants they don't eat, spiky type stuff. Unfortunately, when they get hungry, they become less picky and eat all the "deer resistant" plants. Though, they seem to avoid things with lots of sharp spikes.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks guys; we're definitely gonna try mixing in the humates (would not have occcurred to me had I not asked here so, thanks!)

Yeah, last winter was so bad the deer were eating mountain laurel (which I've always understood to be, like rhododendron, quite toxic!

This winter has been quite warm and especially compared to last year and this is the first year I've seen 'em goin at these arborvitae AND even nearby pieris japonica!

I've not noticed them mess with any crape myrtles so, I may be replacing the arborvitae with a species of myrtle that stays under 12 or 15 feet tall ... either that or an upright species of holly!

Ha-ha, needless to say I'll be babying these 4 specimen plantings ALL sunmer!


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

440 - those look like either Emerald Green or ***** arborvitaes - can you confirm?

I have quite a few Arborvitae ***** in my neighborhood as the city planted them after they constructed a sound wall. Hate to burst your bubble, but the deer browse them all to look exactly like yours. Once they figure out they are edible, they will be back year after year. I ended up planting a row of Green Giant Arborvitae and they haven't touched them; they are supposed to be the most deer resistant, but won't give you the nice columnar shape that you seem to be fond of. They could be pruned into that shape though.

If you want to try to bring them back, I would suggest lots of seaweed/kelp fert as soon as temps get into the 50's. I like the Dr. Earth Ocean Rich and GS Plant Foods Fish & Seaweed because you can get them both on Amazon, and they have worked for me.

This Stress-X looks like its probably a better product, but you will have to find a local retailer to purchase from.

I don't think you want to replace, but if you're not happy with how they bounce back a Sky Pencil Holly will have the same shape, and never be touched by the deer.

You could of course, always get rid of the deer.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Jconnelly6b, THANK YOU!

Ha-ha, I'll say the deer have confirmed as either Enerald Green or *****!

I will start my search for the ferts and Stress-X now! (Guess I'll find out when I get ahold of the labels but, out of pre-dawn curiosity, are the seaweed ferts applied as a root drench, foliage spray or, both?)

There is currently a move to prohibit hunting in our HOA (current covenants do not mention hunting, let alone prohibit it) and the issue likley never would've arose had it not been for several (there's always "one guy" in particular, isn't there?) harvesting neighbors who insisted on bringing it up at every oppty. Personalities, sigh.
Anyhoo, asked to state my position, I am on record as being for harvesting game within our heavily forested, semi-mountainous subdivision (currently less than 70 homes built in a 320-plus development) with the condition hunters acknowledge they'd be better off harvesting game from where they are not consuming - and subsequently depositing into the body meat - all the freaaking chemicals the homeowners and landscape contractors are applying to the lawns which are sustaining the herds ALL YEAR LONG.

I am also on record as explaining to the extremely misinformed anti-hunters (a couple with their own bizzarro personality types, sheesh!) that licensed hunters are amongst the safest and most conscientious people I know. But also, and on the other hand, explaining to the harvesters that consuming game (turkeys as well as deer) that feed on turf (and the grubs and insect within it) that probably "glows" from a chemical standpoint is practically guaranteeing one terrible, horrible carcinomas and lymphomas and just plain generally terrible ways to die, within a short period of time (say 10 or so years depending upon other demographic factors such as age, current physical condition, pre-existing and genetic predispositions to different types of cancer, etc.).
One particular hunting neighbors spouse is a retired nurse and when I ran down a short-list of just the chemicals applied by probably every homeowner or their lawn service, their eyes nearly bugged outta their skull! When I started on the fungicides , herbicides , insecticides, etc. regualalry applied by more dedicated lawn enthusiasts and their lawn services, well, they nearly fainted!

Think I'll start maybe budgeting for future crape myrtle or sky pencil hollies you mention, ha-ha!


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Seaweed ferts - both. Either root drench or foliar. I prefer root drench because I don't like leaving things on the foliage for fear of burning. But once or twice a year I will do a foliar app in the evening, and then spray the entire plant/tree good the next morning before the sun gets too hot.

We need more hunters. Like you said, they are usually the biggest conservationists around. If there are a lot of Tru-Green lawns in your neighborhood, I would agree with you on eating the meat.

Crepe Myrtle will be beautiful, but barren in the wintertime. If you want something unique, look into Cryptomeria also. I have one in my front yard as a specimen and love it - very soft evergreen foliage. If you want to see some in much detail, Pete from GCI turf has nearly his entire property surrounded by a hedge of Cryptomeria and something else I can't remember. Probably my favorite evergreen and the deer won't touch it. The ones in my area eat my blue princess holly new growth even, but haven't touched my Crypto.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Jconnelly, thanks again - Cryptomeria is on our radar ...!


----------

